# Improve power



## Tangellione (May 21, 2008)

Hi,
I'm currently training savate (it might not be too known around here, it's also called french boxing) and I was wondering if any of you "real" boxers (by real I mean people who just practice boxing) know some methods to improve my strength in punches. 

We mostly train in keeping distance and coming in fast to take the opponent out and like most sports we target certain places on the body to do so. But I'd like to know how I can hit harder and how I can make sure my hands get used to harder blows. I used to just hit the punching bag with my bare hands to make sure they got used to it, is this a good way to do so?

Thanks for hearing me out


----------



## Zero (May 25, 2008)

From your final comments in your post I am not sure if what you're asking is how to improve/increase the power of your punches or how to condition better your hands/knuckles so they are more durable - such as conditioning shins for leg strikes etc.

I am not a pure boxer, so will bow out to any pugilists with differing comments, but I train with boxers of professional level and my ex karate sensie's brother was a junior champ and is very knowledgeable on box-training and fighting techniques.  For upper cuts I have been made to do heavy/explosive squats in the gym for increased power and pure strength; when ripping your punch upwards don't just utilise your arms but drive your quads/thighs behind the punch.  This markedly increases the impact when you connect. Keep your shots 'tight' - no wide, flailing shots or with your elbow off at an angle - which dissipates a lot of the power even when you conect (although a lucky(unlucky) or well timed crazy 'haymaker' can drop the best!).

I also do a lot of work on the lateral back muscles with cable pull downs and standing upright rows.  Putting your lats and triceps fully behind your punches also increases the power of your blows significantly.

The weight training of course only pays additional dividends when you have your technique down in the first place.  Not being a boxer or boxing trainer about the best I can say here is when you are connecting with your target be sure your front knee is aligned/pointing in the same direction as your fist so that you are fully on balance behind your blow and that your weight and power is 100% focused on and behind your hit when you connect. The best thing is going to a boxing club or talking to someone who is good with their fists - get them to train you in 'flicking' (slightly turning) your hips when you throw your punch (which increases the torque) and these kind of things - I find it too hard to explain online sorry!


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 1, 2008)

My boxing coach had us doing a lot of twisting trunk exercises and squats to develop punching power.  A lot of russian twists, medicine ball exercises, etc.  Then, we'd punch.... a lot.  Then we'd punch some more, and some more and finish off with more punching.  

We did a little bit of lifting, but kept to explosvie style lifts (dumbbell snatches, etc), but a lot of the guys didn't do this (the ones that did seemed to develop more power quicker).   

Go to www.rossboxing.com for info from a boxer/boxing coach on conditioning and strength training.  


For  hand conditioning, we'd do all of our pushups on our knuckles, and work the bag with just wraps on or just bag gloves to keep our knuckles from getting scraped up.  We'd also do some grip trianing as part of our regular conditioning which seemed to help a lot.  

Start off lightly on the bag (say 50%), then work your way up to stronger punches as your hands get used to it and you can build up some muscles.


----------



## meth18au (Jun 3, 2008)

Zero said:


> The best thing is going to a boxing club or talking to someone who is good with their fists - get them to train you in 'flicking' (slightly turning) your hips when you throw your punch (which increases the torque) and these kind of things - I find it too hard to explain online sorry!



Zero is right- get yourself down to a boxing club if you want to learn to punch like a boxer.  It'll take you a little while to adapt to the way they move and punch- but the dividends are rich.  I was in a similar situation to you- where I had my Muay Thai skills at a good levels- but I wanted harder, faster and more powerful hand skills.  I really got into my boxing- from a 'pure' boxing standpoint.  It confused me for a little bit, but soon enough I had my hands down pact.  I still train in pure boxing at the moment 1-2 times a week, to supplement my Muay Thai.

I do really rank my punching skills- and I notice it in my sparring sessions- especially against those without the boxing training.

Did your questions mean to address only the development of more powerful punches?  Or were you after an answer that deals with a 'conditioning' of the hands point of view?

In regards to conditioning, I do some amount of bagwork with no gloves on.  I don't know how much this helps though.  Knuckle pushups, grip training as well- as previously mentioned.  Some of the Kung Fu guys may know some other techniques to 'condition' the knuckles and hands.  When I did Kung Fu years and years ago- I remember Iron Bar training where we hit iron bars with our forearms and hands to make them harder.  Maybe post a questions about knuckle/arm/hand conditioning on one of their forums?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 3, 2008)

Learning how to generate power from the foot to the Hip to shoulder will give you power. 

Correct technique and practice will give your hands a good workout.

With everything yo do there is a risk of pain even playing Trumpet to much can burst the bloodvessels in your lips.


----------



## Tangellione (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your help.
However, I might have misinformed you in my first post.
So I will try to set things right.

I have been training savate for a while and I can honestly say that I have the techniques down. I can do everything I'm supposed to with significant power.
In addition, I am used to regular boxing aswell and I pack a great punch; I know about using your hips and shoulders to generate power in a punch.
The people I train with often tell me it feels like I have bricks in my gloves (I'm not trying to show off here, just informing you about me.).
The thing is: I don't feel like I'm hitting at my full potential, eventhough I can hit pretty hard (and accurate).

So my questions should have been: How can I increase the power of my punches and make sure that by doing so I do not break anything.

Inspite of my crappy post you guys have helped me well.
So thank all of you, especially Zero (your information was very helpful).

As soon as my exams are over I'll start training again and I'll be sure to tell keep you guys posted on this


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 11, 2008)

Tang,

You can improve your power many ways.

First is, yes, weight training. One to gain more mass and two to increase the number of super-twitch muscles (for speed.)

For mass use heavier weights and less reps, for speed lower weights and lots of reps (I do mean lots, till you arms feel like they are falling off.)

Then there is technique. 

When you punch, make sure your weight is behind the punch. 

Make sure your opponents weight is also IN FRONT OF THE PUNCH. 

When starting the punch time a weight shift (not huge, not umbalancing, but a weight shift to put all your weight behind the punch.) A dropping step, or a lunge, or skipping 'strait lead'. 

Also you can add power by torqueing at the shoulders to add mass to the punch.

A trick is also when steppng forward to first throw the opposite hip forward abit. Then when you advance the other foot you twist at the hips to add power.

You can also add power by timing the punch so your oppoent moves toward the punch, and thus adds his weight to the strike.

Deaf


----------



## Tangellione (Aug 19, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Tang,
> 
> You can improve your power many ways.
> 
> ...



Thanks,
this is very helpful.
I'll be sure to try it out as soon as I can.
Also, by lower weights, you mean how much exactly?


----------



## clevenger (Oct 23, 2008)

well my man i am a pure boxer 22 years old. Take not that i am taking my first AMATURE match next month But i am boxing someone who is 195lbs and i am 160lbs lol. Im all about power, was a skinner kid an so fourth still kinda am hahaha. Ok obviously, YES, form for boxing (straight/cross) on you power hand is you ko shot most of the time! Form  like they were saying... bringing the force from the gournd yada yada yada to you feet through your knees to waist to should to elbow and fist to face.... you probably got that ok lmoa sorry abou the delay but that is raly crucial !!! watch mike tyson's early fights late 80's erly 90's his form for his right punch was perfect! 



  the very first k.o. is what im talking about! ok this is what my coach did for me to have me hit like a 160lb to 200lb. (#1) take four rounds out of your training to hit the heavy bag as (hard as you can)... rd1 only straight rights...rd2 only hooks to the BOTTOM of the bag left and right. rd3 only ONE/TWO combo jab and a cross/ straight right vice versa if your south paw.   rd4 free swing... (hitting the bad as HARD as you can). it will obviously takea couple weeks for your wrist to catch up with your power (talking experience, i just got there lol) they will calace! you might not see difrence on the heavy bag but your coach will on the mitts my man (#2) running with a brick in you hand! seriously like after one or two times you will feel a diff! Rocky marciano did mike tyson did it. the heavy hitters. im sure there are more. doing hooks under water for 15 mins.... then the same for you crosses. havent got there yet too lazy to pay a gym and dont own a pool. My coach is strictly a power puncher 56 years old 77 fights 68w-9L-68KO's. he was a contender like alot of people in the buisness but never got his shot at the tittle unfortunatly. His trainer fought the great joe luis back in the old days. i hope this helps man.... this is what i do for my power and it landed me a fight with someone alot heavier hahahahaha wait i donno if that is funny yet! i'll fill ya in mid november! sorry about the long *** response n yea before i forget mike tyson did pushups with to chairs..... like dips butfor pushups... his muscle bound *** could still kiss the floor by the way and repped out 50 at a time. i did 15 havent done it since


----------

